# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  أحذية صيف 2012 كعب عالي

## sajoo

تتميز أحذية الكعب العالي بأنها تُعطي مظهراً أنثوياً إضافياً للسيدة أو الفتاة التي ترتديها، كما أنها تُضيف لمساتٍ جماليةٍ على الساقين، وفي هذا الألبوم نُقدِّم إليكِ أحدث موديلات الكعب العالي لصيف 2012 ...

images (9).jpg


images (3).jpg


images (4).jpg


images (5).jpg



images (6).jpg

----------


## إن الله يراك

ههههههههه والله لو البسهم غير امووووت بس عنجد حلوييييييين بس انا ما بحب الكعب العالي ابدا

----------


## بسمه

كتـــــــــــير حلـــــوين ..
مشكوره sajoo  :Cgiving:

----------


## اليتيم العماني

كلي عجب , إذ كيف تستطيع حواء السير بهذه الأحذية ؟!

----------

